# Hanging LCD Projector from batten



## lightsandsoundSHS (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Disclaimer: I know this is a *RIGGING* question, and I only plan to do something that is SAFE to do, and all will be safety cabled to the batten.

Is there a way to hang an LCD Projector in some way from a batten?
in "The Lottery", our current endeavour, the director would like to project some things on the cyc.

All I would like to know is how one would go about hanging an LCD projector.
My current idea includes:
a. C-Clamp with yoke.
b. Long bolt through yoke and steel pipe (SAFETY CABLE from hole in pipe to batten)
c. Standard NEC Projector mount on bottom of pipe.
d. NEC Projector (LONG SAFETY CABLE from NEC projector (has a safety hook on it) to batten)

I would run a long VGA cable (our theater owns a 100') from the projector to the SM's desk on SR, and power through a non-dim circuit in our ETC sensor rack.

Would this work?


----------



## avkid (Jan 22, 2012)

It's quite easy really.
What is the model of projector?


----------



## lightsandsoundSHS (Jan 22, 2012)

avkid said:


> It's quite easy really.
> What is the model of projector?


 
It's whatever *this one* is.



Edit: Looks like the VT49 from Google Images, I don't have the projector with me.


----------



## avkid (Jan 22, 2012)

You use something like this:
Advance Universal Projector Ceiling Mount Kit 7462 B&H Photo
With one of these and a clamp at the end of the pipe:
Mega-Coupler Pipe Adapter

Along with a safety cable of course.


----------



## lightsandsoundSHS (Jan 23, 2012)

avkid said:


> You use something like this:
> Advance Universal Projector Ceiling Mount Kit 7462 B&H Photo
> With one of these and a clamp at the end of the pipe:
> Mega-Coupler Pipe Adapter
> ...


 
Thanks,I have a long safety cable


----------



## lightsandsoundSHS (Jan 23, 2012)

avkid said:


> You use something like this:
> With one of these and a clamp at the end of the pipe:
> Mega-Coupler Pipe Adapter


 
Also, would this come with that clamp? Or could I use a standard C-Clamp that I already have?


----------



## metti (Jan 23, 2012)

lightsandsoundSHS said:


> Also, would this come with that clamp? Or could I use a standard C-Clamp that I already have?


 
It does not come with a clamp. Technically you could probably use a C-Clamp that you already have but half-couplers or Mega-Claws are generally preferred for this sort of application.


----------



## Edrick (Jan 23, 2012)

It would seem to me you won't have a steady projection. Even the slightest sway will be noticeable from the batten.


----------



## lightsandsoundSHS (Jan 23, 2012)

metti said:


> It does not come with a clamp. Technically you could probably use a C-Clamp that you already have but half-couplers or Mega-Claws are generally preferred for this sort of application.


 
Yeah, It would be a good save on the budget, and we have quite a few laying around because I had ordered a few to replace some rusty ones.



Edrick said:


> It would seem to me you won't have a steady projection. Even the slightest sway will be noticeable from the batten.


 
I know it will not be steady; It doesn't need to be because the things we are projecting are things like rocks flying through the air, it doesn't _need_ to be steady for that type of thing.

We also have to be able to move this rig from our Auditorium to the district one act festival's auditorium. Hoping they have flown everything so I don't have to go through the process of convincing the manager there to hang my stuff, and hang it right.  
At least at my school I can hang my own stuff (for the most part)


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 23, 2012)

Edrick said:


> It would seem to me you won't have a steady projection. Even the slightest sway will be noticeable from the batten.


 
Our projector hangs off of LX1 and there is no sway. LX1 has a lot of inertia. Now if we were to hang some MLs on the same batten it would be a much different story.


----------



## avkid (Jan 23, 2012)

Edrick said:


> It would seem to me you won't have a steady projection. Even the slightest sway will be noticeable from the batten.


Stopping that is not cheap.


----------



## lightsandsoundSHS (Jan 23, 2012)

sk8rsdad said:


> Our projector hangs off of LX1 and there is no sway. LX1 has a lot of inertia. Now if we were to hang some MLs on the same batten it would be a much different story.


 
Yeah we don't have an HVAC above our stage, and we have more weight on those lighting battens.... I don't think it'll be a problem for our application.


----------



## chausman (Jan 23, 2012)

In one house that had motorized rigging, we went through and added some weight to each side of the batten so they wouldn't sway as much. It worked quite well for our purposes.


----------



## lightsandsoundSHS (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's help. I will talk with the director and see what his budget will allow. If this goes through, I will definitely let you know how it worked out, and take some photos.

Have a great day!
lightsandsoundSHS


----------



## scabel (Jan 25, 2012)

Did you think of mounting the projector in a projector enclosure? Then secure it to the batten?


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 25, 2012)

Just don't do something like this:
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/167386_494208507687_47340927687_6248792_6326202_n.jpg


----------



## tdeater (Apr 3, 2012)

I will not confirm nor deny that I have hung a projector for a show with something resembling mstaylor's picture there.... But, it sounds like you are on the right path. (I see a safety cable too, so it must be good.  ) If you have the NEC mount for the projector, just work out the needed pipe fittings to get it attached to your c-clamp. I think those have a spot on one side or the other you can safety to as well, and they do not weigh a lot. In my real job as a computer tech, I get pulled into hanging projectors and stuff all the time at work.


----------

